# New York Herf



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The EVP, Jimmy Ray, doogie466 and myself hooked up for a mini herf at our favorite cigar bar Hudson Valley Cigars doogie and I arrived and I went strait to the walk-in (as usual). As I exit and am paying for my smokes I hear from behind me "Are you DOZER?" I turn to see EVP sitting there puffing away. Introductions are made and we move to the bar. Once there I was immediately attacked by EVP with some choice sticks. He didnt catch me by surprise though I was ready with an attack of my own. We enjoyed several hours of smoking, drinking and eating. A good time was had by all. I cant wait to do it again. The brotherhood this site instills is amazing. We sat down and started talking as if we had known each other for years.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

MAN!!! awesome times i tell ya, just AWESOME!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is this cool or what-- very nice thread and some very nice BOTL--Great getting together with people and enjoying the one thing we all have in common-STOGIES-Thanks for posting!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Can you point out who is who? I want to be able to fully picture each one of you as I'm dishing out Rock Bottom's and The People's Elbow in the near future.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Pic 1 is EVP and doogie466

Pic 2 is Taurean (sp) (JR's son-in-law) and Jimmy ray

Pic 3 and 4 is Jimmy Ray and EVP

So you still havent learned your lesson. Allow me to help you understand...

DONT MESS WITH NEW YORK!!! 

You really dont want to end up like this little guy do you??


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Pic 1 is EVP and doogie466
> 
> Pic 2 is Taurean (sp) (JR's son-in-law) and Jimmy ray
> 
> ...


No pics of the Dozer? lol

This is just too easy-

I'll open with a few roundhouse rights on doogie, LkyLindy, EVP, and jitzy and throw them out of the ring. Jimmy Ray and his SIL will flee back to the locker room after realizing they were wise not to even get involved. Dozer and Little Mario will come running into the ring after seeing the carnage dealt by The Great One and as they come running into the ring, The Rock will give each of these two jabronis that dare enter The Rock's house simultaneous Rock Bottoms followed up with the devestating People's Elbow.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looked like everyone had a great time!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

forgop said:


> No pics of the Dozer? lol
> 
> This is just too easy-
> 
> I'll open with a few roundhouse rights on doogie, LkyLindy, EVP, and jitzy and throw them out of the ring. Jimmy Ray and his SIL will flee back to the locker room after realizing they were wise not to even get involved. Dozer and Little Mario will come running into the ring after seeing the carnage dealt by The Great One and as they come running into the ring, The Rock will give each of these two jabronis that dare enter The Rock's house simultaneous Rock Bottoms followed up with the devestating People's Elbow.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ARE YOU STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH PEOPLE'S CHUMP????? I thought Jitzy and Co. smacked your ass already!!!??? You cant hang Flex Cavana!!



Sorry I missed you guys on this herf. Would have loved to be there. My schedule threw me for a loop and I actually needed to take a break from the tobacco yesterday. 7 sticks between Mon and Tues kinda made my palette num!  But it looked like a great time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I can never get enough herf pics and herf storys! Thanks for sharing with us and keep it up!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That is what this site is all about. Its not just the information we share, but it is also the comradeships we share. I am glad you guys enjoyed yourself.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ARE YOU STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH PEOPLE'S CHUMP????? I thought Jitzy and Co. smacked your ass already!!!??? You cant hang Flex Cavana!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed you guys on this herf. Would have loved to be there. My schedule threw me for a loop and I actually needed to take a break from the tobacco yesterday. 7 sticks between Mon and Tues kinda made my palette num!  But it looked like a great time.


Whatever Stone Cold's step brother-

Admit it-you had to get home and nurse because you're teats were about to explode. :lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time fellas.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*good going new york! those zono del estes are the pick of the year in my opinion. pick them up while you can, they are getting hard to find anymore.*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hiding out*



forgop said:


> No pics of the Dozer? lol
> 
> This is just too easy-
> 
> I'll open with a few roundhouse rights on doogie, LkyLindy, EVP, and jitzy and throw them out of the ring. Jimmy Ray and his SIL will flee back to the locker room after realizing they were wise not to even get involved. Dozer and Little Mario will come running into the ring after seeing the carnage dealt by The Great One and as they come running into the ring, The Rock will give each of these two jabronis that dare enter The Rock's house simultaneous Rock Bottoms followed up with the devestating People's Elbow.


Forgop lives in Indiana because he's too afraid to live closer to NEW York where he would be smoked (pun) and run out of town


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

BTW--The downstate Long Island Herf at stogies and tales promises to be a rockin event-4/26

Be there or be square--

Duane you are invited to come as the guest of honor


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Forgop lives in Indiana because he's too afraid to live closer to NEW York where he would be smoked (pun) and run out of town


It's not that he was too affraid. He wasn't ready to hang with the big boys and was sent down to the minors to develop some more.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

nice looking cigar bar. Getting me jealous as I have yet to pop my herf cherry.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok flex I already checked you in to your own hotel and believe me I went easy on you. You dont want me to take out the big guns just ask bigfoot what happens when I take out the big guns.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Ok flex I already checked you in to your own hotel and believe me I went easy on you. You dont want me to take out the big guns just ask bigfoot what happens when I take out the big guns.


What are you gonna do next? Empty out your local B&M? :lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> What are you gonna do next? Empty out your local B&M? :lol:


I was playing box tetris today for my upcoming shipment of 2 boxes of nubs and well I may need more room "SO KNOW YOUR ROLE AND" well you know the rest:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

What's tripped out about this site is people you don't even know for more than 5 mins can just start chatting with other at herfs and events for the common good of cigar smoking. Today, at event I saw a few familiar faces and only intended to stay for 2 or 3 hours. Instead I stayed 6 just "bullshitting" the afternoon away!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

aljrka said:


> What's tripped out about this site is people you don't even know for more than 5 mins can just start chatting with other at herfs and events for the common good of cigar smoking. Today, at event I saw a few familiar faces and only intended to stay for 2 or 3 hours. Instead I stayed 6 just "bullshitting" the afternoon away!


let me say the times I met doogie, dozer, mario, bulz, and lindy it was like I've known these guys for years it really is a great community I can't wait for the 26th


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

my thoughts exactly Joe. thats why i'm trying to get members out the door and meet different members at herfs. Don't want to rub it in, but i get to meet another whole different group for cigar fest the next weekend.


----------

